# Goodbye good boy!



## kenthompsonhome (Dec 7, 2008)

You fought hard and played ball up until your last day! You struggled but made it to the ocean for one more swim! You died with dignity with me at your side in our home naturally as I looked into your eyes when you were taking your last breaths. You answered my prayers that you wouldn't have to be drug into the vets office for the last time.

Our Hearts ache Rocko but what a wonderful 8 years we had together! Never forget you big boy! Enjoy playing with Tesla, JJ Bear, and Maggie!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. He was such a young boy. Thankfully he died peacefully at home in your arms. May he run free now. I hope you find peace in his memory.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope with time all the wonderful memories you created and shared with him will bring you comfort and help heal your heart. RIP Rocko.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

why so young? sorry for your loss. makes me sad, but happy he went out on his own terms.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Rocko...


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your sweet dog.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

